# BIOS-Update....



## sve07bl (25. März 2005)

Hallo,

 ich habe folgendes Problem.
 Bei meinem *QDI-Superb 1* Mainboard, das ich bei ebay ersteigert habe is die BIOS-Checksum kaputt. Nun wollte ich das BIOS auf einem anderen PC neu flashen, habe mir von der QDI-Page das BIOS gesaugt, aber er meldet mir immer: "Unkown Flash Type" - ich weiß nicht, wie ich das BIOS noch zum laufen bekomme. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen  :-? 

 Vielen Dank schonmal

 Gruß Björn


----------

